# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  توروخدا سریع جواب بدید عمران  امیرکبیر یا مکانیک علموصنعت؟

## alifh

توروخدا سریع جواب بدید عمران  امیرکبیر یا مکانیک علموصنعت؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> توروخدا سریع جواب بدید عمران  امیرکبیر یا مکانیک علموصنعت؟


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

هر کدوم رو خودتون بیشتر دوست دارین انتخاب کنین ..... ولی تا به حال ندیدم کسی عمران بخونه و ناراضی باشه

----------


## alifh

کدوم شغل از نظر آینده ی شغلی بهتره بنظرتون ؟

----------


## Janvaljan

*اگر من جای شما بودم قطعاً عمران میخوندم. دیگه عمران امیرکبیر که چه بهترررر.*

----------


## alihoseini

من بودم عمران امیرکبیر هر چند مکانیک علم و صنعتم فوق العادست

----------


## پویا دقتی

> کدوم شغل از نظر آینده ی شغلی بهتره بنظرتون ؟



ببینین در شهری مثل تهران هر دو رشته آینده شغلی خوبی دارن .... ولی توجه داشته باشین که الزاما مکانیک در هر شهری کار نداره 

مثلا در شهری مثل کرمانشاه بازار کار مکانیک چندان مناسب نیست ولی با توجه به این که در هر شهری ساخت و ساز انجام میشه حتما عمران در اونجا نیازه

من خودم هم مکانیک رو دوست داشتم و هم عمران ، به 3 دلیل عمران رو ترجیح دادم :

1 ) مکانیک کمی شیمی داره و من شیمیم خوب نبود

2 ) درس های عمران از درس های مکانیک راحت تر هستند

3 ) کلا به سد و تونل و ساخت و ساز علاقه داشتم

اگه من جای شما بودم عمران امیرکبیر رو بالاتر میزدم چون علاوه بر عوامل فوق ، امیر کبیر یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشوره و سطحش از علم و صنعت بالاتره

به هر حال به نظرم به علاقتون توجه کنین ، اگه به روباتیک و ساخت قطعه و .... علاقه دارین مکانیک رو انتخاب کنین و اگه به تونل و سد علاقه دارین عمران گزینه مناسبیه

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## HellishBoy

> توروخدا سریع جواب بدید عمران  امیرکبیر یا مکانیک علموصنعت؟



برو دنبال علاقت !!! یه چیزیو بزن بعدا پشیمون نشی ....

----------


## alifh

خیلی ممنون از همه فقط یه سوال دیگه داشتم آیا میشه از عمران به مکانیک تغییر رشته داد؟ سوال دوم صنایعو نفت شریف میرزه به عمران امیرکبیر؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

اگه دانشگاه امیرکبیر تشریف ببرین ، با توجه به قوانینی که اونجا وجود داره ( مثلا فک کنم باید سه چهار ترم الف بشین ) می تونین تغییر رشته بدین

اگه قصد بورس گرفتن دارین به دانشگاه شریف برین و به نظرم اگه می خواین در ایران کار کنین همون عمران امیرکبیر بهتره

----------


## alifh

یعنی ممکنه برای نفتو صنایع شریف تو ایران کار پیدا نشه ؟؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> اگه دانشگاه امیرکبیر تشریف ببرین ، با توجه به قوانینی که اونجا وجود داره ( مثلا فک کنم باید سه چهار ترم الف بشین ) می تونین تغییر رشته بدین
> 
> اگه قصد بورس گرفتن دارین به دانشگاه شریف برین و به نظرم اگه می خواین در ایران کار کنین همون عمران امیرکبیر بهتره


سلام

شما دانشگاه کرمانشاه میخونید ؟!!! راضی هستید از عمرانش ؟!!!

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یعنی ممکنه برای نفتو صنایع شریف تو ایران کار پیدا نشه ؟؟



خیالتون راحت باشه که هر رشته ای رو در این دانشگاه ها بخونین ، ان شا الله آینده کاری خوبی خواهید داشت .... اصلا نگران نباشید

به هر رشته ای که بیشتر علاقه دارین همونو انتخاب کنین

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام
> 
> شما دانشگاه کرمانشاه میخونید ؟!!! راضی هستید از عمرانش ؟!!!


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

بله ... دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه درس می خونم ..... عمرانش خوبه ... راضیم ازش

----------


## alifh

انتخاباتم بدین صورته اگه فک میکنی مشکلی داره بگو تغییرش بدم و قصد دارم رشته ای انتخاب کنم که بازارکار خوبی در ایران داشته باشه:
برق مکانیک عمران نفت صنایع شریف-مکانیک تهران امیرکبیر-عمران تهران امیرکبیر-مکانیک علموصنعت...

----------


## پویا دقتی

> انتخاباتم بدین صورته اگه فک میکنی مشکلی داره بگو تغییرش بدم و قصد دارم رشته ای انتخاب کنم که بازارکار خوبی در ایران داشته باشه:
> برق مکانیک عمران نفت صنایع شریف-مکانیک تهران امیرکبیر-عمران تهران امیرکبیر-مکانیک علموصنعت...


​به نظرم انتخابای خوبین

----------


## Janvaljan

> یعنی ممکنه برای نفتو صنایع شریف تو ایران کار پیدا نشه ؟؟


*
بله ممکنه. اگر اصلاً عمران دوست نداری که بیخیالش شو. ولی اگر کمی بهش علاقه داری و الان تو شکی عمران امیر کبیر و بزن.

در کل بازار کار عمران به مراتب خیلی از رشته های دیگه مهندسی بهتره.*

----------


## Janvaljan

> انتخاباتم بدین صورته اگه فک میکنی مشکلی داره بگو تغییرش بدم و قصد دارم رشته ای انتخاب کنم که بازارکار خوبی در ایران داشته باشه:
> برق مکانیک عمران نفت صنایع شریف-مکانیک تهران امیرکبیر-عمران تهران امیرکبیر-مکانیک علموصنعت...


*بهتر بود عمران و بالاتر از برق و مکانیک میزدی. البته من فقط از نگاه شغلی میگم.    اگر برقی که اول زدی گرایش قدرت باشه اونم خوبه. ولی علاقه قلبی از همه چیز مهم تره.*

----------


## alifh

باتوجه به انتخاباتم فعلا بیشترین احتمال قبولیم توی صنایعونفت شریف و عمران امیرکبیر هستش البته مکانیک امیرکبیرم احتمالش خیلی کم هست ولی نظرات مختلف منو گیج کردن!!!

----------


## stephanie

دوستانی که اینفدر با اطمینان از بازار کار عمران حرف می زنید از آمار  بسیار زیاد فارغ التحصیل های بیکار  عمران و( بقیه رشته های مهندسی )  هم اطلاع دارید ؟

برای ساخت و ساز شما باید خودتون سرمایه کلان داشته باشید و گرنه اگر برید برای کسی کار کنید که  دریافتیتون چندان مبلغ بالایی نخواهد بود. 

بازار کار اولویت اول انتخاب رشته نباید باشه. از الان تا چهار سال دیگه مشخص نیست که چه اتفاقاتی میفته ، با برداشته شدن تحریم ها ، *اگر* صنعت دوباره چرخاش اصولی راه بیفته ، رشته های مکانیک ، برق  عمران و ... همگی بازار کار خوبی  خواهند داشت .

----------


## alifh

نظر دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوستانی که اینفدر با اطمینان از بازار کار عمران حرف می زنید از آمار  بسیار زیاد فارغ التحصیل های بیکار  عمران و( بقیه رشته های مهندسی )  هم اطلاع دارید ؟
> 
> برای ساخت و ساز شما باید خودتون سرمایه کلان داشته باشید و گرنه اگر برید برای کسی کار کنید که  دریافتیتون چندان مبلغ بالایی نخواهد بود. 
> 
> بازار کار اولویت اول انتخاب رشته نباید باشه. از الان تا چهار سال دیگه مشخص نیست که چه اتفاقاتی میفته ، با برداشته شدن تحریم ها ، *اگر* صنعت دوباره چرخاش اصولی راه بیفته ، رشته های مکانیک ، برق  عمران و ... همگی بازار کار خوبی  خواهند داشت .



*حرف شما تا حدودی درسته ولی معمولاً در رشته های برق و مکانیک  استخدام دستگاههای دولتی تعدادش خیلی کم و سخته. شرکتها و واحد های صنعتی  خصوصی هم اگر بخوان استخدام کنن کسی و استخدام میکنن که تو رشته خودش حرفه  ای شده باشه که حرفه ای شدن تو برق و مکانیک سخت کوشی زیاد و  نیاز به کسب  مهارت در دوره های بیرون دانشگاه داره.

عمران به نسبت برق و مکانیک رشته ای که تو همون دانشگاه هم شما رو برای  بازار کار اماده میکنه و راحت تر میشه به یک شرکت خصوصی یا دولتی وارد شد.

ضمناً نظام مهندسی ساختمان هم برای عمرانیا خودش یک نقطه ی امیده اگر چه الان مهندسین ناظر هم تعدادشون خیلی زیاد شده.

من به صورت نسبی دارم مقایسه میکنم  و شرط اصلی هم علاقست.*

----------


## alifh

کسی درباره ی بازارکار صنایع ونفت اطلاعی داره ؟؟؟

----------

